# want to build one boat ...need molds



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey guys I'v e been building my own boats for years. Always using a cut down hull like the one in the avatar. I'm tired of having to do so much work just to have a clean slate. most of the time the hulls are old and dirty and just a real pain in the ass to prepare for a new build. I really want to buy, rent or borrow a mold that I can use to make one boat. I'm looking for something nice. I know Chris Morejohn has helped a lot of people here make molds and one offs. If anyone has a mold that they are not using or don't mind renting .. please let me know


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Alex,
With all due respect, who would allow a total stranger to possibly ruin a mold that they use to generate income for a couple hundred bucks?

If you want a clean slate then find the hull you like and contact the builder and see if they will sell you the bare hull.

But the way your post reads it sounds like you want a favor to later do nefarious thing with that hull.

Or you can always just buy one.
https://www.boatdesign.net/forums/boat-molds/


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

why would a total stranger get on his post and lecture him?


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

well DUCKNUTty apparently not everyone thinks like you. I 've already received a few offers, one of those offers didn't even want compensation ITS FREE!!....Thanks for your interest


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Alex,
That is fantastic and I am glad you found what you were looking for. I would never have thought someone would be willing to risk their mold. I stand corrected.

Congrats.


----------

